# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Central berthamor ne Shkoder, nga Kroatet?

## DOR

Meqe ra fjala une mendova se do te ishin Italianet apo Americanet? 
Por na qenkan kroatet, te cilet te artikulli linkun e te cilit e keni me poshte, nuk e ndertojne dot ne vendin e tyre, por ne SHqiperi, patjter qe e ndertokan,sepse Shqiptaret se dune vendin e tyre apo per cfardo arsyeje tjeter. 

Per me teper lexoni me poshte se cfare thone specialistat Kroate! 

Duke perdorur nje gjyhe shume te papaaster edhe te ulet flasin per literacine shume te ulet, qe Shqipptaret kane edhe deshiren per te lene ne vendin e tyre teknologjine me te piset! 
(edhe pse Kroatet fshihen pas francezve me kete teknollogji qe nuk eshte  e tyre!) 

po ju cfare mendoni? 

He claims that it is risky to build anything more complex than a two storey house with Albanians. "Albanians have an exceptionally low technological literacy level, and since they are eager for investments, they would agree to build the dirtiest technology," Pirsic claims. 

Hrvoje Sarinic, who supervised construction of two nuclear power plants in South Africa at a time, says that the nuclear power plant is certainly necessary. In his opinion, the alleged lack of professionalism on the part of the Albanians was not a problem because it would be foreigners who would build the plant. 


http://www.nucpros.com/index.php?q=node/6359 

KERKO TE BALKANWEB PER ME TEPER.

----------


## Dorontina

shqetsuese ...........shendeti ne pyetje..........

----------


## Jack Watson

U tha qe financimin e ndertimin do ta bejne kroatet, atehere lind pyetje pse nuk e bejne kroatet kete central ne vendin e tyre (mqs paska dhe pluse financiare e punesimi) po na e rrasin ne shqiptareve? Kjo pyetje dhe e kupton qe eshte me te futme.

Ik o doktor vizitohu per skleroz se kane fillu me te pjerdh trut.

----------


## Edvin83

Sidoqofte, centrali berthamor eshte shpetimi i Shqiperise nga ana energjitike dhe mjedisore. TEC-et jane tmerresisht ndotese.

----------


## DOR

Centrali Croat Do Ta Nisi Energjine Ne Croaci! Patjter Qe Do Kete Per Ne, Por Kjo Do Te Zgjase Mbi 10 Vjet Qe Te Ndertohet!

----------


## DOR

Croacia do ta marri shumicen e energjise, ndersa edhe pse ne do te kemi ne marrveshje te mire, ne do te na duhet te presim 10 vjet qe ky central te vihet ne perdorim.

----------


## ai_shoku

Sic e tha dhe  Jack Watson me lart nje pyetje kame dhe une:

Pse nuk e ndertojne ne vendin e tyre centralin keta kroatet????

----------


## Adaes

"Qeveria ka vendosur ndërtimin e një centrali bërthamor në afërsi të qytetit të Shkodrës. Centrali do të ndërtohet nga një kompani kroate. Këtë muaj Qeveria shqiptare pritet të nënshkruajë marrëveshjen me Kroacinë për ndërtimin e centralit bërthamor në Shkodër. Lajmi është publikuar në faqen e internetit të gazetës “Ëall Street Italia”. Centrali do të ndërtohet nga kompania kroate “Hrvastka Hrvatskoj” dhe do të kushtojë 4 miliardë euro. Kapaciteti i tij do të jetë rreth 1.500 megavate. Ndërtimi do t’i besohet “Elektroekonomisë kroate” dhe pjesa më e madhe e energjisë së prodhuar do të shkojë në Kroaci. Por ky projeket kundërshtohet fort nga Mali i Zi, cili e kundërshton fort këtë projekt për shkak të rrezikshmërisë që ai paraqet, duke qenë fare pranë kufirit. Vetë kryeministri kroat Ivo Sanader pak kohë më parë ka deklaruar se vendi i tij është i interesuar për pjesëmarrjen e Bosnje-Hercegovinës dhe Malit të Zi në realizimin e projektit në territorin shqiptar, por Podgorica e ndalon me ligj ndërtimin e centraleve bërthamorë. Në fakt prej kohësh qeveria shqiptare është shprehur pro ndërtimit të centraleve bërthamorë në vend. Zyrtarët e lartë të qeverisë shpesh herë kanë ftuar investitorët e huaj që ta shikojnë Shqipërinë si një vend, ku ata mund të investojnë paratë e tyre për ndërtimin e një centrali bërthamor. "

Ja dhe idiotsite e reja te qeverise shqiptare.Po ve nje qytet ne rrezik per hir te nje shteti tjeter...Te shofim a do te le kush te ndertohet dicka e tille ne Shkoder....

----------


## bombona

qeveri e deshtuar.....ja se qar ben per te pasur nje'' te ardhme me te mir''.eshte per te ardhur keq qe te ndertohet ne shkoder sepse eshte nje vend shum i paster persa i perket ajrit qe inspiron

----------


## sulioti

Kroacia ka lek,kjo eshte pergjigjja,ne i shitem te gjitha te te huajt,sa keq.Strohet pyetja,a mund te pretendojm ne, per nje ekonomi tonen neser?Fakti qe gjithcka eshte shitur, le pak per te deshiruar.

----------


## goldian

po dru le ti bahet jozit se sbesoj se e lajn shkodranet

----------


## Adaes

Eshte shum e rrezikshme te behet nje central berthamor ne afersi te qytetit.Mali i Zi qe e ka pak me larg dhe se pranon se e ka Shkodren ne kufi,jo me te behet 100 m larg nga qyteti...Duhet bere medoemos dicka qe te mos lejohet ndertimi,se perndryshe shkum per lesh... Nuk duhet ti lejojm te luajn me jetet tona kta mizerie robsh...

----------


## DOR

Bravo Shkodranet mos e leni, ashtu sic e bone edhe Vlonjatet!

----------


## juanito02

Akoma su msut me Saliun ju. Rrena dites se po vin zgjedhjet.
Do boje Sala central nuklear. Pika!!!!
Nji demontim sditi me e bo tamam e i plasi ne dore imagjino ti plasi reaktori nuklear ktij palles.

----------


## DOR

po pra demontimi i plasi ktij palles,  me bo me i plas cetrali u pjerdh Shkodra! Qyteti 3 000 vjecar!

----------


## loni-loni

> Croacia do ta marri shumicen e energjise, ndersa edhe pse ne do te kemi ne marrveshje te mire, ne do te na duhet te presim 10 vjet qe ky central te vihet ne perdorim.




     CfareKroatesh mer ju shplafte mortja,,,,,,,,,,,,ata sjan te zot me administru ni hotel me 5 yje, kon ngel ala me Titon, prapambetje e katunari

----------


## Dito

Thjesht desha te pyes cilindo: Perse Italia, greqia, mali zi, nuk lejojne te ndertohen centrale te tilla ne vendin e tyre?!


Dhe tani hidhemi pakez ne hulumtimin e historise mbi centralet nucleare:

Shume thone qe eshte energji e paster dhe e sigurte: Une them jo nuk eshte e vertete....

Nuk eshte e Sigurte

Egziston nje statistike e gjate me incidente neper bote si psh: Detroit, Three Mile Island, Chernobyl, Superphenix ne France, te cilet kane shkaktuar shkaterrime ambientale, me qindra e mijera persona te ekspozuar kundrejt radioaktivitetit i cili ne shume raste ka shkaktuar vdekjen dhe deme gjenetike te pariparueshme.
*Nese centralet Atomike jane kaq te sigurte perse nuk egzistojne Kompani Siguracionesh te cilat te jene gati te marrin persiper PS, (pergjegjesine civile).*

Nuk eshte e paster

Mbeshtetesit konfirmojne qe centralet atomike nuk jane te paster sepse nuk clirojne ne atmosfere anidrid karbonik: E Vertet...
Por Nuk shqetesohen te thone qe funksionimi i nje centrali atomik kerkon trajtimin e skorieve toksike te cilat bejne nje dem ambiental shume te madh dhe ne nje kohe relativisht te gjate.

Nuk eshte ekonomik.

Nuk eshte e vertete qe kosto e ketyre ndermarrjeve nukleare eshte me e vogel se ajo e energjise se prodhuar nga burime tradicionale apo alternative.


*Dito.*

----------


## loni-loni

> Thjesht desha te pyes cilindo: Perse Italia, greqia, mali zi, nuk lejojne te ndertohen centrale te tilla ne vendin e tyre?!
> 
> 
> 
> *Dito.*



          sepse jon te prapambetun dhe nuk plotesojn PARAMETRAT racore ne intelekt

----------


## Adaes

> Thjesht desha te pyes cilindo: Perse Italia, greqia, mali zi, nuk lejojne te ndertohen centrale te tilla ne vendin e tyre?!
> 
> 
> 
> *Dito.*


Sepse sado qe jane popuj vl, ne fund te fundit qeveria mendon per te sigurine e popullit,kurse politikanet ton dun te mbushin xhepat ne kurriz te popullit.Nuk i dhimset jeta e 100 mij banoreve te Shkodres ktij kafshes qe kemi per kryeminister,ashtu si nuk iu dhims jeta e gjith shqiptarve ne 97. 
Te besh dicka te tille ne nje qytet si Shkodra,ne nje qytet te madh dhe te vjeter, me duket dicka absurde. Shpresojm qe te bejne dicka shkodranet per kte muhabet,te lujn noj gur,gjths tu pas shkodrane ate k*** qe eshte ne krye te parlamentit dhe krahu i djathte i ktij injorantit,sma merr menja se mund te lejojne nje kundershtim nga populli.

Shpresoj vetem te nje gje tani,qe shkodranet te mos vazhdojn te mbesin te verbuar e ti japin perseri voten ktyre farave te kqija,sic kane bere gjithmone...

----------


## limbo

ktu u shiska injorance me kile vallaj. me perjashtim te atij edvinit83. te tjeret jeni per ne somali.

qeveria ka kalu ligje qe vjet per ket pune. marreveshjet me kroatet jan bo e jan lajmru ktu e i muj para, cne qe u kujtut tashi kshu si "pa dashje" me kto "lajmet"?! energjia berthamore osht energjia me e paster der msot ne toke, italiont se bojn dot se nuk po heqin dot ligjin qe votun ka vitet 60 me referendum, dhe pritet ta amendojn tashi shpejt se kan projektet gati dhe kan ngel mrapa nga anglezt francezt gjermont amerikont, kta te funit parashikojn 50 centrale te reja, etj. kurse kroatet kan i klauzol nga BE-ja per pun energjie qe nuk i lejo dhe per 19 vjet akoma te ngrejn central ne tok te vet. pun e ngatarrume. 

po kto reagimet qe boni ju siper si me qene breket e ed rames (qe ala me cuditshem as ed rama nuk po thot gjo) jon vk.

----------

